# The Blue "Eye"



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

When watching a recorded program, the "eye" continue doing whatever the privious action was. Ex. When I FF, the lights continues to spin after I press play. It continues forever. IF I press pause, the lights fade in and out after play back has started and until the next button is pressed. No button will fix this. It is somewhat annoying. 
Aby info? Thanks.

Software 10EB


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

It's been reported before. No known fix.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

You could just shut off the lights on the eye. On the DVR (doesn't work from the remote), while the DVR is on, press the left and right arrows at the same time. You'll see the intensity change - it reduces in intensity on each subsequent push - and you can reduce it to the point where it's not lit at all. One note, though, as with much on this DVR, timing is everything. You need to hit both buttons at exactly the same time. My 300 is more sensitive to that than my 500, btw.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Red buttom reset.

BTW, I have seen it posted a few times that the blue light dimmer only works on the Front panel (Might even be in FAQ that way). Mine works from the remote as well. Comes in handy when the room lights go to home-theater mode and you don't want the big blue eye on.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

The eye is always watching...especially when you ask it to do something crazy involving recording or playback.

Beware of the blue eye...


----------



## nyzorro99 (Aug 29, 2006)

jpl said:


> You could just shut off the lights on the eye. On the DVR (doesn't work from the remote), while the DVR is on, press the left and right arrows at the same time. You'll see the intensity change - it reduces in intensity on each subsequent push - and you can reduce it to the point where it's not lit at all. One note, though, as with much on this DVR, timing is everything. You need to hit both buttons at exactly the same time. My 300 is more sensitive to that than my 500, btw.


My R15-300 can shut the eye off from the remote,I just press the left and right arrow buttons by the select button....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder if this was changed in the last software update? Maybe that's why it works now?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just tried it, and sure enough it works from the remote now. Cool.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I know that it didn't on my 500 back in January. I'll have to give it a try when I get home.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That makes it easier. Makes me wonder what else is there for us to find.


----------

